# ICE HUNTING



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I was wondering if there was any sesoned hunters out there that would have an tips for hunting when your ponds are iced over. Are there any techniques for breaking ice that I may not know about Is there any easy quick way to break ice effectively

Please respond :withstupid:


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Sledge hammer :bop:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

NO!!!

I wouldn't even try it. It is far to dangerous to break ice to entice ducks. IMO look for flowing water. A stream or river if you want to late season water hunt.

No duck in the world is worth falling through the ice and losing your life over....

Bob


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Bob, I know honkbuster3 and he is talking about 1-3 foot of water marshes. We hunt the same kind of places and they are okay to break ice for ducks. I agree that if its too deep you should not try this but if you know your area and you know it's not deep it's okay IMO. :beer:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

:beer:

Bob


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

I have done this on shallow ponds with my atv. Can break ice fast with that, and have fun at the same time.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Throw out a black tarp on top of the ice. Never tried it but people swear the birds think it is open water.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

A chainsaw can work wonders. Just cut sections you can handle and slide under the other ice.

Or there is the story of the guys using dynomite and the guy lighting it and throwing it and his lab goes and retrieves it... Of course that is an urban legend.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

maple lake duck slayer said:


> Throw out a black tarp on top of the ice. Never tried it but people swear the birds think it is open water.


I have actually heard of this before, I think it was possibly a thread on here. A guy said that he made a makeshift slough except for there was no water in it. What he did was take tarps and make it in the shape of water and then put cattails and such around it, he said the ducks would come in like it was real. I'm not sure if its true but it could be worth a shot. 
:beer:


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Heres a link on a different forum.
http://www.duckhuntingchat.com/viewtopic.php?t=11126


----------



## Kyle B (Oct 18, 2005)

The picture of the guy on the black tarp from the othe forum is awesome. That is some problem solvers at work.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Wow, that is pretty sweet. I had to do a double take as I thought that water was real.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

That is cool!! Imagine how that would work during the dry years!!


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

That fake pond looks really good. At first it looked like he was standing in water.
Me and a friend broke through a 1/4" of ice to get out to our spot one year. Not realy fun or productive, but at least we got out there. We had a boat and were just breaking the ice in front of us then broke out a big spot for the decoys


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

COOL how big of tarp would u need and where can I get a big black tarp what store?????? :wink:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

That has a world of possibilities for spring snows :lol:

There is gonna be a black tarp in my gear bag!!

Bob


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm pretty sure the tarp thing is against federal law fellas, I had a buddy who thought of that about ten years then decided against it because he found out it was illegal, just saying you may want to check on it first.


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

no way is that illegal... someone doesn't want you to shoot birds... chainsaws are effective, or, if you have the ability to get bucket fulls of water easily (creek, river, drainage ditch near by, etc.) clear the snow away and keep throwing the water on the ice, gives a better look than plain ice.


----------

